# what's the best transfer paper to use with a heat press



## kinyemi (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi people! I'm really desperate to know what is the most ideal transfer paper to use with white shirts or coloured shirts. I'm new to the business and i'm so confused. Would be grateful if anyone out there would share with so of the best transfer paper. I just bought a heat press and i'm trying to avoid waste as much as possible. Thanks in advance


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

kinyemi said:


> Hi people! I'm really desperate to know what is the most ideal transfer paper to use with white shirts or coloured shirts. I'm new to the business and i'm so confused. Would be grateful if anyone out there would share with so of the best transfer paper. I just bought a heat press and i'm trying to avoid waste as much as possible. Thanks in advance


SuperStretch is the best and I can prove it.  jk.

I think Lou Robin has some experiance with bubble jet papers. 
Right now, the Xerox 11x17 Paper for Xerox Lazer Copiers (It is a printer too because you can plug it to your computer) is the best i've tried. 
There is also the new Duracotton98, no trimming involved but the application is a little tricky.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's a post from Lou that explains some good transfer paper for light garments and dark garments:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showpost.php?p=33976&postcount=2


----------



## Hoogerty (Apr 26, 2005)

Aloha,
Thanks you guys.
I knew you would help me out.

Mahalos
Michael


----------



## Mr.Ron (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey i am trying to figure out was better to use screenprinting or heat transfer ......or do they both give you quality work please help me with a decision ASAP thanks


----------



## tsma (Nov 26, 2009)

kinyemi said:


> Hi people! I'm really desperate to know what is the most ideal transfer paper to use with white shirts or coloured shirts. I'm new to the business and i'm so confused. Would be grateful if anyone out there would share with so of the best transfer paper. I just bought a heat press and i'm trying to avoid waste as much as possible. Thanks in advance



Hands Down JPSS light and dark wear it holds up better than any other, and now they have the 3g opaque its even better


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

JPSS has never failed me. Great hand. Next step for me is the 3G for darks. I try to stay away from darks but have been getting requests so may have to take the plunge.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 26, 2010)

Can anyone explain the right way to transfer JPSS ? Do i use a teflon sheet when i press it? Do i press it a second time?? How good are the JPSS for darks is it a quality to sell?


----------



## rororo8 (Mar 23, 2018)

tsma said:


> Hands Down JPSS light and dark wear it holds up better than any other, and now they have the 3g opaque its even better


how do you get an image onto that paper? I see that its a roll.. can you cut it to the printer paper size and print the image from an inkjet printer?


----------



## houjianisharon (Apr 20, 2015)

Metal Storm PU and glitter are the best choices for shirt


----------

